# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  LIX 3D Printing Pen

## Brian_Krassenstein

Hey guys it looks like there is another player in town for 3D printing pens.  This time it is a product called LIX.  Lix will be launching a Kickstarter campaign very soon (Date not provided).

Since the 3doodler had an overwhelming successful Kickstarter project, several other 3d printing pens have also come about.  Having said this, most were just copies of the 3Doodler.  Lix however promises to be much smaller and easier to use and handle.  The pen will be priced at $139.95.  Further details can be found at http://Lixpen.com



Here are the social media links for LIX for anyone interested:  www.facebook.com/lixpen 
www.twitter.com/antoinesco 
www.twitter.com/lixpen

----------


## Larry

This certainly looks like it will have a lot more control in handling than the 3doodler.  I tried the 3doodler the other day and have to say I was not impressed the slightest.  Unless you are an artist you will have very little luck making anything.  Maybe this new device will be easier to use, I hope.  Will be interesting to see how well the Kickstarter project does, whenever it launches.

----------


## MattSteiner

I like how this is smaller than the 3Doodler.  It's probably more detailed as well.  Here is their promo video

----------


## LambdaFF

Slick design anyway.

----------


## LambdaFF

Brian, however successful their fundraising was, I suggest you do a follow up article because people need to see the failure this has become. A lot of positive articles flaunt kickstarter projects. It needs to be made clear that not all deliver and some don't deliver on the specifications.

----------

